# Advertising Opp......



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

PFF,

As you know, we have opened up Jackpot Bingo of Pensacola Inc. Located at 3015 Mobile Hwy. (Just West of the W St and Mobile Hwy intersection)

We have windows that have our logo on the side facing the road. However we have window space that faces the people playing Bingo. You, the PFF business owners have first crack at this advertising space. I will be selling the below window space that faces our "captive" crowd that averages 50 to about 125 (growing from day to day)people anytime during the day and evening (ages of the Bingo population vary from 18 Yrs to 100 Yrs). People come and go, so thereare different people seeing your "logo" or advertising throughout the day.

Breakdown:

44X24 (24 spaces) for 100.00/per month (about 3 bucks/day)

44X22 (14 spaces) for 100.00/per month (about 3 bucks/day)

75X30 (4 spaces) for 125/per month (about 4 bucks/day)

39X21 (6 spaces) for 100.00/per month (about 3 bucks/day)

70X21 (2 spaces) for 125/per month (about 4 bucks/day)

I plan on having the ad's made from coroplast, the cost of the coroplast as well as comminucating with the sign maker will be on the advertiser. Meaning, you bring me the sign (or artwork) for approval and I will insert it in a sutiable location. Your Ad will remain until you decide to remove it. You can have your sign back if and when you decide not to continue.

Please note that, there will not be anything unsuitable for public viewing put up in Jackpot. Also, I will honor exclusivity as much as possible (Meaning 1 Builder, storage facility etc). "this is a first come, first serve thing for the PFF"

If there is a sign maker on the PFF, we could make arrangements to keep the business on the forum. drop me a call on the cell at 450-6276 to discuss.

Bottom line: You and I approve the Ad, you get the sign made (I require the signs to be made from the same material (coroplast)to keep it as "uniform" as possiable, drop it off and I will put it up. You pay the above amount between the 1st and 5th of the month. Contracts will be drawn up for signatures.

Send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

The Hired Hand will take one.


----------

